# Surge Notifier



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Uber app now allows drivers to get surge notifications.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

welcome to over a month ago
but the question is, does that option actually work?
its been sitting on my phone since end of Oct, but doesnt actually alert me to anything


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

It notified me ONCE and when I looked right away there was no surge anywhere. 

I guess somewhere in the world here is a surge.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Just a way to make those people think there's a surge and stay online or something. It'll work for those people who don't check. Sorta like when you sign off, there's a prompt saying "are you sure? Surge is 1.5 right now".. Some people will stay on thinking it's surging without actually checking that the surge it's talking about is wayyy across town


----------



## Jace (Nov 14, 2015)

I've had the notification set for weeks and have never received one


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

something I just found out. Even though it doesn't "work", don't turn if off!!!


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

It didn't work when I wasn't logged in to the app, therefore it is completely useless.


----------

